# wash stall with heater, or just use a kerosene space heater



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I would never heat a barn period. It does freeze where I live but apart from heated waterers it's unnecessary and potentially very dangerous to run heaters in the barn. Horses generate a ton of heat and if you close the barn up at night it will stay 10-20 degrees warmer than outside.

How are you venting the kerosene heater?


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

We just installed the Kalglo infrared heaters in our wash stall. I've not had a chance to use them yet.

Kalglo Electronics Co., Inc. Home Page--No Counter


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know anyone that would put a horse in a barn with a kerosene heater. That's an invitation for a fire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

They make heat lamps that can be installed on the ceiling. I would recommend looking into that if you want a heated wash stall. They are wonderful come winter time. Space heater or kerosene heater is a big NO in a barn. They are a major fire hazard.


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

Perhaps you miss my point. I installed a wash stall in my barn with a Kalglo electric heater, and all the other stuff such as a water heater, boom sprayer, etc... BUT, the infrared heater over the horse in the wash stall will be used for warmth for only a brief period. 
What I am asking/suggesting is why not just use a kerosene heater for the for the same brief period as the electric infrared heater when washing the horse? Of course I would not leave it unattended! 
My daughter and I have worked 10 plus hours in the barn with the heater running! We have 10 foot garage doors at each end of the hallway, and leave on open about 1 1/2" of just one of them. We haven't died yet!
I have read that horses do not need heat in a barn. The heat would be ONLY during bathing the horse and the period when it dried off.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

As stated above, the potential hazard for fire _far _outweighs any positives here - I've worked in a few very large and nice stables in my state where the weather is considerably milder than here in the north, and people would use the wash stall only in warmer temps anyway. Even so, I have _never,_ _ever_ heard of someone suggesting a kerosene heater _even for a brief_ _time_. I truly hope you reconsider the idea, and remember that horses are way more residual than we humans in many ways - with proper care of course


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

The Kalglo heater should provide adequate heat to dry a damp horse.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

wguisbert54 said:


> In planning the barn, I was trying to meet desires of future owners, so I included a heated wash stall.


Everyone has different needs but honestly a wash rack would be at the bottom of most peoples list. I would rather have additional hay and equipment storage or an extra stall. Most wash racks are underutilized. Rarely do horses get washed in the winter month because we just aren't riding them as much, they're not sweating, we're not slathering them with toxic bug sprays, it's not hot and humid, we're not showing... On the off occasion we do need to wash them they can dry in about 30 mins by just scraping the water off, towel drying and covering them with a blanket or cooler to trap the body heat.


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Left Hand.................

.................. If I were not worried about resale (many years from now I hope as my estate sale), I would have not included a wash stall. I looked at several "upscale" places, and they all had wash stalls. AND, ther DID look under utilized!

...............OK, I guess the concensus may just to not have a wash stall? Maybe this will be a new thread I will start!


----------

